# How to get protein



## needsomeinfo (Apr 7, 2007)

How do fit 200 grams of protein in my diet a day?

I just don't think it can be done, and its recommended for continuous developement


----------



## Big A (Apr 8, 2007)

Get SynthePURE from www.synthetek.com It's 100% pure WPI with no taste. You can add it to ANYTHING that you eat and you won't even know it's there.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## brendanbreen (Apr 10, 2007)

I manage to squeeze in over 325 gms, and beleive me its a lot of work. Just fit in 5-7 meals a day with 40 gms per serving (as thats the most the avg. human can absorb in one sitting) and dont use shakes for anymore that 3-4 meal replacements.


----------



## barita_lola (Aug 1, 2007)

post delted


----------



## sammarbella (Aug 2, 2007)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> How do fit 200 grams of protein in my diet a day?
> 
> *I just don't think it can be done*, and its recommended for continuous developement



Are you joking? 

What do you eat "BigMacs"?

Look this:

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/ca...0NDE1MjQyJnBvcz00JnBhcj0ma2V5PWNoaWNrZW4.html

.................................................................

Calories, Fat & Carbohydrates in 
*Chicken: Breast*, meat only, raw

*Serving Size:    8 x  Oz  *
Nutrition Facts
Calories 250
(Kilojoules 1045)

 	 	% DV**
Total Fat	2.8 g	4%
   Sat. Fat	0.7 g	4%
   Trans Fat	0.1 g	 
Cholesterol	132 mg	44%
Sodium	148 mg	6%
Total Carbs.	0 g	0%
   Dietary Fiber	0 g	0%
   Sugars	0 g	 
*Protein	52.5 g* 
Calcium	25 mg	 
Potassium	579.4 mg
	 ................................................

Are you able to eat 8 Oz of chicken breast four times per day?

If so you ingest 210 gr of protein per day.

Add to this a 50 Gr ISO WHEY and you will get 260 gr of protein per day.

You can change chicken by red meat or eggwhites or fish in appropiate amounts and get the same total number of protein per day.

Very easy to do...If you really want to do it.


----------



## sammarbella (Aug 2, 2007)

brendanbreen said:
			
		

> I manage to squeeze in over 325 gms, and beleive me its a lot of work. Just fit in 5-7 meals a day with *40 gms per serving (as thats the most the avg. human can absorb in one sitting)* and dont use shakes for anymore that 3-4 meal replacements.



Really?

Some say 30gr other 40gr and other say maximum 80gr per day.

I say this is BS.


----------



## AlphaMale (Aug 2, 2007)

brendanbreen said:
			
		

> I manage to squeeze in over 325 gms, and beleive me its a lot of work. Just fit in 5-7 meals a day with 40 gms per serving (as thats the most the avg. human can absorb in one sitting) and dont use shakes for anymore that 3-4 meal replacements.


I consumme around 450mg myself right now and usually around 300-350gm without problems.

The whole 40mg of protein only being able to be absorbed in one sitting thing is a great falllacy, would it not depend on the person, the size of the person, the energy level of the person, the energy expended by the person, the other nutrients consummed by the person, etc.? And most importantly is How long is a Sitting? 40gm every 1 hour, 2 hours, 3 hours????

I find that meal frequency is the easiest way to consume more protein or other macronutrients. I stay around 50mg of protein per meal and eat every 2 or so hours alternating shakes and meals.


----------



## rmtt (Aug 2, 2007)

I am a firm believer in the quality of protein that you take in. I have greatly reduced my overall protein intake for better sources/supplements, and am seeing better results than I ever have.

For me...quality over quantity works the best.


----------



## oldfella (Aug 9, 2007)

200gms is a walk in the park even just using whole foods. Add some quality protein (synthapure) and 200 should be down after lunch!! Take a close look at the foods you eat. 2 doz whole eggs has 142gms of some of the best protein you can get! On contest diet I eat 2 doz a day and that's before lunch! So you are not eating the right foods or just not trying hard enough!


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2007)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> How do fit 200 grams of protein in my diet a day?
> 
> I just don't think it can be done, and its recommended for continuous developement




easy to do,,,eat 6-7 meals per day spaced 2-3 hours apart,,,eat beef, chicken, fish and have Synthepure shakes between meals.


----------



## jacksonjack (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey,

I am getting you very well, I think 150-300 grams of protein are sufficient.
I would like to refer you to ************* you can get a good quality of protein.

Cheers!!

jacksonjack,


----------



## body122506 (Mar 28, 2008)

At first its hard to get that much protein in, but just start out slow and eventually it gets easier.  Eat a lot and very often.


----------



## kaju (Mar 30, 2008)

what is your body wright? Some recomend 2 - 21/2 grams of protein per body pound.


----------

